# Power outlets in coach



## Palmetto (Jan 31, 2017)

Are there now power outlets on the wall of all coaches, single level as well as bi-level, on Amtrak?


----------



## Albo5000 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes. And even in the dining cars and SSL's.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have not found any coach seats that do not have an outlet. If you are in the aisle, I have had a window passenger refuse to have me plug in my laptop because they didn't want the wire near them. Most people are polite and share the outlet.


----------



## BCL (Jan 31, 2017)

Albo5000 said:


> Yes. And even in the dining cars and SSL's.


I don't remember any outlets on the California cafe cars. Some of the seating is in odd configurations away from any wall.


----------



## wwchi (Jan 31, 2017)

Most of the time you can put your cord behind the tray table of the window person and that should keep it off of them - I've done that.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm, I'm looking at my cellphone charge cord right now, and I don't think that would work.


----------



## Albo5000 (Jan 31, 2017)

BCL said:


> Albo5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. And even in the dining cars and SSL's.
> ...


This may be true, I have never been on the Cali Cars, just Am-Fleet I and II, and Superliner's. I know the PPC had them at the lounge seats and even the great dome had a couple (not at every seat).


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 31, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> If you are in the aisle, I have had a window passenger refuse to have me plug in my laptop because they didn't want the wire near them. Most people are polite and share the outlet.


 The way I look at it, is the aisle dude who's responsible to be polite. I wouldn't want someone's power cord draped over my lap, or even over my shoes.



wwchi said:


> Most of the time you can put your cord behind the tray table of the window person and that should keep it off of them - I've done that.


Now, that's being polite and thoughtful.


----------



## BCL (Jan 31, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> Hmm, I'm looking at my cellphone charge cord right now, and I don't think that would work.


It would help to have a longer cable that can be placed down to the floor and back up to the aisle seat. Of course I rather like the idea of seat back ports (perhaps even USB) like common on newer airliners.



Cho Cho Charlie said:


> The way I look at it, is the aisle dude who's responsible to be polite. I wouldn't want someone's power cord draped over my lap, or even over my shoes.


Sure. I had no problem when I needed to charge my phone. I was absolutely polite, and was told no problem. However, a window seat passenger refusing to allow an outlet to be used would be untenable. It's impossible under the current configuration for there to not be some theoretical issue such as the cable being caught in the tray table or at someone's feet. It's up to everyone to get along, although I could easily see an Amtrak employee stepping in.


----------



## BoulderCO (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, you will always have an outlet available. Just fine for charging phones, computers, etc. But please don't plan on plugging in a hair dryer, hot plate or immersion heater.


----------



## Triley (Jan 31, 2017)

BCL said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I'm looking at my cellphone charge cord right now, and I don't think that would work.
> ...


The problem with seatback outlets is that I could see the wiring breaking quite often, since most seat seats are reversible.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 31, 2017)

I always carry a 6 foot extension cord so I can put the cord out of the way. Also, I always let my seatmate know that I have extra ports if they would like to use one. I prefer the Aisle seat when I travel, but try to be aware of the needs of the person by the window. Having traveled about 45 weeks a year for a couple decades, you have to be flexible and considerate,


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 31, 2017)

If I'm in the window seat, I turn to the person in the aisle seat and ask if they would like to plug in their phone/laptop. I do this because, when I was a little kid, I learned how to be a nice person and share things. The outlet does not "belong" to the person in the window seat; it "belongs" to the seat pair.

If their cord is too short to put behind the tray, I put the tray down and rest the cord on top of the tray. If that doesn't work, I just let it lay across my lap. It's a power cord, not a poisonous snake. It's not going to kill me to have a cord laying on my lap for an hour.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 31, 2017)

Triley said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


While I see your point and agree, I think there is a way around it, it's just a matter of finding the solution.. Personally I'd be stunned if the Acela II's don't have either electric plugs and or usb charging points at least at the Table top seats.



SarahZ said:


> If I'm in the window seat, I turn to the person in the aisle seat and ask if they would like to plug in their phone/laptop. I do this because, when I was a little kid, I learned how to be a nice person and share things. The outlet does not "belong" to the person in the window seat; it "belongs" to the seat pair.
> 
> If their cord is too short to put behind the tray, I put the tray down and rest the cord on top of the tray. If that doesn't work, I just let it lay across my lap. It's a power cord, not a poisonous snake. It's not going to kill me to have a cord laying on my lap for an hour.


Sharing is caring!  I do something similar. If they pull out a laptop or phone I'll just let them know that if they would like access to the plugs to let me know and I'll gladly let them use it.

But I like how you mention it's a power cord and it's not going to kill you.. Cause it's true.


----------



## GaSteve (Jan 31, 2017)

You could always go the the lounge car and hang out for a while and use the outlets there.


----------



## BCL (Jan 31, 2017)

Triley said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


There are rotating power connectors, although they would need to be designed into the base. Here's an example:







At least the California Cars don't have reversible seats. Even if it can be rotated, there are wiring assembly that can take that kind of use. Lot of amusement devices use wiring that's constantly twisted. I think the key would be not allow it to have unlimited free rotation, like maybe only 180 degrees.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> If I'm in the window seat, I turn to the person in the aisle seat and ask if they would like to plug in their phone/laptop. I do this because, when I was a little kid, I learned how to be a nice person and share things. The outlet does not "belong" to the person in the window seat; it "belongs" to the seat pair.
> 
> If their cord is too short to put behind the tray, I put the tray down and rest the cord on top of the tray. If that doesn't work, I just let it lay across my lap. It's a power cord, not a poisonous snake. It's not going to kill me to have a cord laying on my lap for an hour.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 1, 2017)

Outlets in the Acela are terrible. They're located at floor level, and you have to be a contortionist to plug in anything.


----------



## BCL (Feb 1, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> But I like how you mention it's a power cord and it's not going to kill you.. Cause it's true.


A live extension cord might be cause for concern if it gets damaged. I've never seen anyone use one on a train, but I'd be uneasy if anyone had one sitting on my lap.

Something coming from a USB power supply or a lower voltage D.C. power supply is very safe.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 2, 2017)

My travel accessories almost always include one of the Fellowes "Mighty Eight" surge protectors with the right-angle plug. If I'm the window passenger, I plug that in and drape the cord behind my tray. Anyone sitting next to me is offered the use of as many plugs as they need (I'm typically only using two)

---PCJ


----------



## ScouseAndy (Feb 2, 2017)

RailRide said:


> My travel accessories almost always include one of the Fellowes "Mighty Eight" surge protectors with the right-angle plug. If I'm the window passenger, I plug that in and drape the cord behind my tray. Anyone sitting next to me is offered the use of as many plugs as they need (I'm typically only using two)
> 
> ---PCJ


Now if only the rest of the world thought like this


----------



## BCL (Feb 2, 2017)

ScouseAndy said:


> RailRide said:
> 
> 
> > My travel accessories almost always include one of the Fellowes "Mighty Eight" surge protectors with the right-angle plug. If I'm the window passenger, I plug that in and drape the cord behind my tray. Anyone sitting next to me is offered the use of as many plugs as they need (I'm typically only using two)
> ...


You mean adopt the North American standard 3-prong plug and 120V AC?


----------



## ScouseAndy (Feb 3, 2017)

BCL said:


> ScouseAndy said:
> 
> 
> > RailRide said:
> ...


Well a global electrical standard would be nice as well


----------

